# China's lower growth is a concern: Rudd



## [t..o..m] (8 October 2008)

> China's dip in economic growth projections is a concern for Australia's commodity industry but the major trading partner will continue to flourish, Prime Minister Kevin Rudd says.
> 
> The global financial crisis was crippling markets around the world and had affected China, Mr Rudd said on Wednesday.
> 
> ...




Everyone is feeling the crunch


----------



## Sean K (8 October 2008)

He sounds a bit confused to me...



> China's dip in economic growth projections is a concern for Australia's commodity industry






> the major trading partner will continue to flourish






> China will continue to drive strong economic growth






> that's good for countries like Australia






> It's going to be tough


----------

